# Top 6 MAC Blushes



## bellagloss (Feb 17, 2009)

i just have Blushbaby as a natural pink, which 5 other blushes would you recommend to fill up the palette,and i could use for all different kinds off looks.






about me: i am not really pale or really dark,so just all colors you like and think that they are basics i should have.

Thanks for your help


----------



## foomph (Feb 17, 2009)

-sunbasque (I think this color looks good on most everyone!)
-Peachykeen
-Dollymix (gorgeous color and it can go on sheer with a light hand)


----------



## gitts (Feb 17, 2009)

I do agree with foomph:

Dollymix is a great pink for any shade
Sunbasque is also very nice
Breezy
Format
Peachtwist


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 17, 2009)

1)Desert Rose
2)X-Rocks(LE)
3)Dollymix
4)Trace Gold
5)Merrily Mineralize Blush(LE)
6)Peaches


----------



## alka1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for making this thread, I had been curious about this as well.

So far I really love Peaches and Trace Gold. I really love the Sheertones - they're really silky and provide the right amount of color.

I'll probably be getting Pink Swoon next. I'm also considering Sunbasque and Dollymix. Blushbaby looks pretty as well - what do you guys think about Blushbaby?

i'm NC30-35


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

In no order and I am NC35

Dollymix
Sunbasque
Peaches
Don't Be Shy (LE Barbie)
X Rocks (LE NSF)
Stark Naked (Holiday 2008)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 18, 2009)

-CUBIC (my absolute fave!)
-Mocha
-Clove
-Spaced Out (LE)
-Fleur Power
-Sunbasque


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunbasque is a must have
Peaches
Tippy (from hello kitty get it while you can) a bright pink is always a must have!


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Sunbasque is a must have
Peaches
Tippy (from hello kitty get it while you can) a bright pink is always a must have!_

 

I agree - Sunbasque is a must have.  I also have Dollymix but I will be getting Tippy from the HK collection.  

I also love Plum du Bois from Cult of Cherry and Fab from Barbie loves MAC.  These were LE but you can look for colors like these in future collections.


----------



## sayah (Feb 18, 2009)

Pink Swoon and Mineralize Blush Dainty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

1) Blunt
2) Barbie FAB
3) X-Rocks
4) Sweet As Cocoa
5) Dolly Mix
6) Format


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 19, 2009)

Sunbasque, Stark Naked, Format, Blunt, Trace Gold, Raizin


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dollymix, Tippy, Peachykeen, Stark Naked (love this!), Coygirl


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 20, 2009)

*for me- nw25-30*

sunbasque
dollymix
pinch o peach
pink swoon
coy girl
stark naked


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

My favourite is Fab (Barbie) and I agree that Plum Du Bois is similar - I have them both and love them!!! So my top 6 are

Fab
Plum Du Bois
Stark Naked
Rose pigment pressed into a blush pan makes the nicest ever blush and I LOVE it!!!

I also have Fleurry which is grogeous for a coral sweet look, and I use Emote to contour for the most part.


----------



## versace (Feb 20, 2009)

i love dollymix and peachykeen.
also plum foolary and shy beauty are lovely


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

merrily is my favorite


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm... seems like EVERYONE likes dollymix and sunbasque... gotta get myy hands on both soon...


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 20, 2009)

Does Brunette MSF count as a blush? If so:
1. Brunette MSF
2. Sunbasque
3. Joyous
4. Stark Naked
5. Fleur Power
6. Peaches

OMG I could've sworn I'd edited this before!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

margin
sunbasque
peachykeen
dollymix
sprinsheen


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

Blushbaby is a good choice! I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Because it's so neutral, it can be worn with almost any look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fleur Power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bright coral pink)
Dollymix (glowy warm pink)
Springsheen/Peachykeen (glittery fusion peaches)
Peaches/Pinch-o-Peach (matte peaches)
Pink Swoon/Dame (baby pinks)
Coygirl (mauve)
Mocha (kind of like the rosier version of Blushbaby)

If you can get your hands on these....
BBR MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stark Naked LE (I stopped wearing this for quite some time, but now I layer Blonde MSF over it and it's gorgeous!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm NC35, for reference.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

From the perm line:

Springsheen
Sunbasque
Style
Peachykeen
Pink Swoon
Flirt & Tease

LE blushes:

Blooming
Stark Naked
Sweetness
Pleasantry
Fashion Frenzy
Tippy


----------



## geeko (Feb 22, 2009)

these are 6 of my following favourite mac blushers (from perm line)

Well Dressed (it's one of the few pinks that won't oxidise on my yellow skin to become peachy)
Strada (a very nice neutral blush)
Springsheen 
Pinch o Peach
Sunbasque
Dollymix


----------



## Luana_sB (Feb 26, 2009)

Blushbaby
Posey
Pink Swoon
Springsheen
Gleeful
Flirt & Tease


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a NC35. Here's my top ones:

1) Stark Naked
2) Cubic
3) X-Rocks
4) Springsheen
5) Nuance
6) Brunette MSF


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 26, 2009)

NW 45 here, and my faves are

Merrily (Mineralize LE)
Love Thing ( Mineralize)
Raizin
Ambering Rose
Lovecrush (d/c'd)
Dollymix





All these recs for X-rocks are gonna make me cave next time I go to the CCO. All 3 CCO's I've been to still have it.


I have an honorable mention for So Ceylon MSF since it's not technically labeled a blush. If I don't wear anything else, I use it. It gives my face warmth and glow. I love it. ( well if you love it so much, why don't you marry it?) I WOULD IF I COULD!


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sunbasque, Springsheen, Plum Foolery, Pinch O Peach and Well dressed and if these can be depotted; Nuance Dainty


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 1, 2009)

Merrily is officially on my list!

My Top
Sunbasque- in case you already didn't already know LOL!
Blunt or Harmony- everyone needs a contour color
X-Rocks- it trully rocks


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

my top 6 mac blushes are in my blush palette and they are as follows -

springsheen
spaced out
hipness
dollymix
plum foolery
breath of plum


----------



## godsgirl619 (Mar 7, 2009)

Eversun!


----------

